# Team Canelo: We're fighting Mayweather in September.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=61306#ixzz2I9OlMWbU
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> By Miguel Rivera, notifight.com
> ...


http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=61306#ixzz2I9EzElF3

Mayweather will box that youngin up.


----------

